

YC’s Patent Pledge Asks Tech Companies To Grant Startups Patent Immunity - rhartsock
http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/technology/ycs-patent-pledge-asks-tech-companies-to-grant-startups-patent-immunity/2011/08/31/gIQAiHvfsJ_story.html

======
dav-id
The only people I can see agreeing to this are those who do not have patents.

